
Oh, hey, DHH loooovvvess the MacBook Air - alaskamiller
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/858-the-macbook-air-could-easily-be-the-only-machine
======
iamwil
I'm a little puzzled as to why this got up voted. :( Would it still be
significant news if it was Everyday Joe's love letter to the MacBook Air? And
if it's because it's DHH, does his love of MacBook Air significantly change a
market or industry? And if all else fails, is it interesting, and did I learn
anything? In my mind, it's a resounding no.

~~~
imcool
Obviously, you have no idea who DHH is.

Obviously, DHH is a god. He's the man. He's awesome.

Obviously, you have no significance in your life. Live through DHH my friend.

~~~
hugh
Actually, before I read this article I had no idea who DHH was. Oh, he wrote
Rails? I guess I assumed somebody must have, but I never especially cared what
the guy's name was. Is this guy really famous enough to be referred to by his
initials, RMS-style?

And I still don't care whether he likes the Macbook Air.

~~~
alaskamiller
fame isn't the sysadmin that allocates accounts. if i want to call him dhh or
rms or pg, i can.

------
vegashacker
Note that DHH is using the solid-state drive version of the Air, so consider
that when reading, "The machine is plenty fast for everything I do with a
computer."

------
s3graham
Seriously, you can program on a 13" screen? My brain gets angry that I can't
see enough code even on my non-portable 17" laptop at 1920. Or is that only
when attached to the external 24"? (kinda cheating...).

------
boredguy8
3 years ago when people said they didn't need to pay a premium for speed and
would take a cheap Dell that did everything they need, Mac fans said "But I do
it faster!"

Now speed doesn't matter.

Everyone's insane.

F __* marketing.

~~~
boredguy8
Note to self: don't point out the silliness of Mac addicts.

~~~
neilc
No, more like:

1\. Don't treat "Mac fans" as a homogeneous group, and don't attribute some
random opinion to them 3 years ago, observe that one particular Mac fan has a
different opinion now, and accuse "Mac fans" in general of hypocrisy. That
makes no sense.

2\. Don't equate "a cheap Dell laptop that does everything you need" with a
MacBook Air. That is like comparing apples and oranges.

~~~
kajecounterhack
Even if you consider this mac fanboyism, I must say the air is simply a feat
of design and engineering. Its hard to deny that. And the price, while being
expensive because it is Apple hardware, is sill fairly reasonable. Its not mac
fanboyism to praise something that is genuinely aesthetically pleasing.

I do however, wish that I could in fact afford one. Which, I can't.

~~~
tyler
I was a pretty skeptical regarding the Air. But, just today I went down to the
CambridgeSide Apple Store and played with one of them. Its really quite nifty.
The weight and thickness are really astounding. The numbers don't really mean
much to me... having felt it now though, I can understand why some people love
it.

